# AMC Fearfest '09



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Fearfest '09 is running from 10/23 through 10/31.

Here's a link to AMC's Halloween offerings this year as well as the lineup:

http://www.amctv.com/fearfest/fearfest-schedule/

10/23:
* 8:00 PM Alien (1979)
* 10:30 PM Aliens (1986)

10/24
* 1:30 AM The Return of the Living Dead (1985)
* 4:30 AM Jack the Ripper (1959)
* 6:15 AM The Brain Eaters (1958)
* 7:30 AM The Fly (1958)
* 9:30 AM Dracula (1979)
* 12:00 PM Exorcist: The Beginning (2004)
* 2:30 PM Alien (1979)
* 5:00 PM Aliens (1986)
* 8:00 PM Alien 3 (1992)
* 10:30 PM Alien: Resurrection (1997)

10/25
* 1:00 AM Wolf (1994)
* 4:00 AM The Beast Must Die (1974)
* 6:00 AM The Frighteners (1996)
* 8:30 AM Raising Cain (1992)
* 10:30 AM Wolf (1994)
* 1:30 PM Alien 3 (1992)
* 4:00 PM Alien: Resurrection (1997)
* 6:30 PM The Shining (1980)

10/26
* 2:00 AM Psycho (1998)
* 4:30 AM The Innocents (1961)
* 7:15 AM The Fly (1958)
* 9:15 AM The Fly II (1989)
* 11:30 AM Psycho (1998)
* 2:00 PM The Shining (1980)
* 5:30 PM Exorcist: The Beginning (2004)
* 8:00 PM Thir13en Ghosts (2001)
* 10:00 PM Halloween (1978)

10/27
* 12:00 AM Thir13en Ghosts (2001)
* 2:00 AM Raising Cain (1992)
* 4:00 AM The Fly II (1989)
* 6:15 AM Frankenstein Meets the Space Monster (1965)
* 8:00 AM King Kong (1976)
* 11:00 AM Wolf (1994)
* 2:00 PM Raising Cain (1992)
* 4:00 PM Thir13en Ghosts (2001)
* 6:00 PM Halloween (1978)
* 8:00 PM Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers (1988)
* 10:00 PM Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers (1989)

10/28
* 12:00 AM Buffy the Vampire Slayer (1992)
* 2:00 AM The Frighteners (1996)
* 4:30 AM And Now the Screaming Starts! (1973)
* 7:30 AM Puppetmaster (1989)
* 9:30 AM The Return of the Living Dead (1985)
* 11:30 AM The Frighteners (1996)
* 2:00 PM Buffy the Vampire Slayer (1992)
* 4:00 PM Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers (1988)
* 6:00 PM Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers (1989)
* 8:00 PM House on Haunted Hill (1999)
* 10:00 PM Return to House on Haunted Hill (2007)
* 11:45 PM Exorcist: The Beginning (2004)

10/29
* 12:45 AM House on Haunted Hill (1999)
* 2:45 AM Return to House on Haunted Hill (2007)
* 4:30 AM Blood of Dracula (1957)
* 6:00 AM The She-Creature (1956)
* 7:45 AM Sabretooth (2002)
* 9:45 AM Piñata: Survival Island (2002)
* 11:30 AM House on Haunted Hill (1999)
* 1:30 PM Return to House on Haunted Hill (2007)
* 3:15 PM End of Days (1999)
* 6:00 PM Thir13en Ghosts (2001)
* 8:00 PM Young Frankenstein (1974)
* 10:30 PM The Amityville Horror (1979)

10/30
* 12:45 AM House on Haunted Hill (1999)
* 2:45 AM Return to House on Haunted Hill (2007)
* 4:30 AM Blood of Dracula (1957)
* 6:00 AM The She-Creature (1956)
* 7:45 AM Sabretooth (2002)
* 9:45 AM Piñata: Survival Island (2002)
* 11:30 AM House on Haunted Hill (1999)
* 1:30 PM Return to House on Haunted Hill (2007)
* 3:15 PM End of Days (1999)
* 6:00 PM Thir13en Ghosts (2001)
* 8:00 PM Young Frankenstein (1974)
* 10:30 PM The Amityville Horror (1979)

10/31
* 1:00 AM Thir13en Ghosts (2001)
* 3:00 AM Buffy the Vampire Slayer (1992)
* 5:00 AM Blood of the Vampire (1958)
* 7:30 AM Young Frankenstein (1974)
* 10:00 AM Buffy the Vampire Slayer (1992)
* 12:00 PM Halloween (1978)
* 2:00 PM Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers (1988)
* 4:00 PM Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Meyers (1989)
* 6:00 PM Night of the Living Dead (1968)
* 8:15 PM Night of the Living Dead (1968)
* 10:30 PM Night of the Living Dead (1968)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the list. I'm sure we'll be watching at least a few of these (or recording on the DVR). 

It's interesting, they seem to be biased toward newer movies. Only a few are from the 50's, with the oldest from 1956. I guess they don't think the classic horror movies from the 30's and 40's are scary.


----------

